
Ask HN: I could use a few more Erlang/Lisp/Scala/Node.js/Haskell articles please - iamelgringo
I just need a break from the daily startup froth.<p>I'm not asking for an Erlang Bomb of the front page, I'm just asking for more geeky articles to be posted on a more regular basis. :)
======
wwortiz
I agree I've lurked around here for a while but I remember there being a lot
less hullabaloo about facebook, google, and apple when I first started
browsing and a good amount more about startups, python (and other language)
tricks and cool geeky things. I understand that facebook, google, and apple
are interesting with how "evil" or "great" they are on a day to day basis but
I prefer more geeky articles that wouldn't make it to the front page on
reddit.

Though people will just say I'm remembering wrong and saying that quality has
dwindled is a figment of my imagination but just look what makes it to the
front page on a day to day basis.

~~~
paulgb
It's definitely not your imagination. I see articles here daily that if posted
a year ago would have been criticized for not being worthy of Hacker News.
Fortunately the discussion here is still mostly civil and intelligent. I've
been reading a few haskell papers recently that I'll submit soon, but I think
papers are more suitable submissions for weekends so people have time to
digest them.

------
Locke1689
You could always take a look at <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org>. It's
probably isnt exactly what you're looking for, but there are a lot of
interesting articles. This is not to say I don't agree with you, but I also
remember the erlang/Haskell wave six months ago. Personally, I'm always a big
fan of learning new coding techniques and paradigms, like functional snippets
but also cool design systems like event-based I/O. I'm sure there's more stuff
out there that I don't know of yet.

------
silentbicycle
The other side of it is when interesting stuff gets posted, but it only gets
two votes because it gets lost in noise about whatever Apple did lately.

Lambda the Ultimate and citeseer haven't gone anywhere, though.

------
mbrubeck
I stay away from most of Reddit, but the Haskell subreddit is a really good
source of interesting reading: <http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/top/?t=month>

------
danudey
Am I the only one whose first thought was 'Look, someone else is sick of all
the Erlang/Lisp/Scala/Node.js/Haskell articles on HN and has posted a
sarcastic request for more of them'?

My second thought, fwiw, was 'He forgot clojure.'

~~~
smanek
I think a reasonable case could be made that Clojure is a Lisp in the same
sense that scheme, arc, qi, et al. are (albeit, not 'common lisp')

------
dons
If you like Haskell stuff, cross-post top articles from
<http://haskell.reddit.com>

------
mpk
I'd like that too, but if you're not finding them here, go to twitter. Save
some searches tagged with #nodejs, #ruby, #lisp, etc and you'll find loads of
links to new articles and developments related to your topic of interest.

Here's a #nodejs search for you : <http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23nodejs>

------
davidmurphy
Personally, I feel the opposite. I wish there was a Hacker News for
entrepreneurship stuff, and a separate Hacker News for coding....

------
mmphosis
I feel sad that I found this submission by doing a find for "lisp" on each
Hacker News page.

------
zackattack
Especially node.js plz.

------
jokull
One could register canihazhackerfuzz.com

